# Crossword: your 1st quiz this week.



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

______________________________________________________


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 11, 2015)

is 5 down palindrome


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 11, 2015)

would 10 down be tweezers


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> is 5 down palindrome



Well done BobbieH.


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> would 10 down be tweezers



Correct and right well done.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2015)

6 Across - Totally ?

7 Across - Deforest ?

3 Down - Concur ?

12 Down - is Nervonic acid isn't it? so maybe it's Nervon ?


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

trophywench said:


> 6 Across - Totally ?
> 
> 7 Across - Deforest ?
> 
> ...



6 and 7 are correct but not 3 and 12 sorry


----------



## Flower (Feb 11, 2015)

Is 9 across defaulter and 11 across succulent?


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

Flower said:


> Is 9 across defaulter and 11 across succulent?



Yes well done Flower


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 11, 2015)

Is 8 down proposition


----------



## David H (Feb 11, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 8 down proposition



Well done BobbieH


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 11, 2015)

Given that a maple is an Acer is 12 down something like acetic or acetyl or some such word.


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Given that a maple is an Acer is 12 down something like acetic or acetyl or some such word.



I'll give that to you it's aceric.


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I've inserted the beginning letter of the last 4 words.

Let's see if that's of any help?


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 12, 2015)

Is 3 down visual. I think I was trying to over complicate the answer


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 3 down visual. I think I was trying to over complicate the answer



Well done BobbieH


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 12, 2015)

The rest has me stumped David.  I know if we wanted to take the easy route we could look up the answers but thats not for me.
I should know the answer to the vessel. My grandparents had lots of these in their milking parlour when we used to hand milk the 4 cows they had. The were wide at the top and narrower at the bottom.
I will keep thinking


----------



## Annette (Feb 12, 2015)

ok, how about: 1. Kecklish
4. panshon
2. inexplicit


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2015)

Have I heard of something called a   Pastern  ?


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 12, 2015)

Panshon!!!!!! That's it. Should have known that.


----------



## David H (Feb 12, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> ok, how about: 1. Kecklish
> 4. panshon
> 2. inexplicit



Well done Annette all correct


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2015)

Never ever heard the words Panshon or Kecklish before in my life so I couldn't be expected to guess them.

My uncle was head herdsman on a dairy farm from when I was about 2 and a half or so - the milk went from the milking machine into Pyrex pipes and into a stainless steel vat thing, the tanker used to come and pump it into that.  They only half milked one cow 'properly' to provide the household milk for the farmer and his employees as it wasn't accessible otherwise.

They had used to use churns which the Milk Marketing Board collected daily, but that stopped before I went to school and at that age, I wasn't even allowed anywhere near the dairy.  My cousin only ever went in there about twice in his life  - once just before they finished using churns and once after to see all the new kit.

If panshons were used in dairies that must have been way before my time on earth!


----------

